# cloning from a regenerated plant??



## bgmike8 (Jun 14, 2010)

i know that when you regenerate there will be less vigorous growth than the first time. but what if you clone from a regenerated plant? wouldnt the clone be good as new?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 15, 2010)

What do you mean by 'regenerated'?


----------



## mrboots (Jun 15, 2010)

If by regenerated, you mean re-vegged after harvesting, I have done this a few times and had good results. I haven't noticed any decrease in vigor on the revegged plant. What I have growing now is taken from clones from a re-vegged plant. They are every bit as good as the original plant grown from seed. There is a guy "mygirls" on here that has lots of pics of doing this on his threads and grow journals.
I planted some seeds about a year ago from a bag of some good mid-grade ($200/oz) weed, I ended up with 5 females, I had some variation in phenotypes between the 5 plants, so after I harvested I put my favorite one back under 18/6 when she came back I cut some clones and thats what I'm growing now. I got a second harvest off the revegged plant and it was biggger than the first, but i think thats because i got better at growing not because of the revegging


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 15, 2010)

mrboots said:


> There is a guy "mygirls" on here that has lots of pics of doing this on his threads and grow journals.


 FYI, he's the last guy on here that you want to learn from.


----------



## mrboots (Jun 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> FYI, he's the last guy on here that you want to learn from.


I am not vouching for anything this guys says, except for that you can succesfully re-vegg a plant and clone from flowering plants. and he had a lot of pics that i thought were applicable to the original question.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 15, 2010)

mrboots said:


> I am not vouching for anything this guys says, except for that you can succesfully re-vegg a plant and clone from flowering plants. and he had a lot of pics that i thought were applicable to the original question.


 Fair enough. But it should be noted that revegging a plant that has already gone through her flower period, then cloning her, is not a best practice. It's best to keep a mom in a constant state of veg and clone as needed. But you are correct, in desperate times, desperate measures _can_ be used with success.


----------



## supdro (Aug 15, 2010)

In my experience you can do so... the clone has the same genetics as the mom. so whatever issues the mom had i'm not sold that it passes on to the clone. i took a cutting from a plant that was reveg and looked like crap and now it looks good as new.


----------



## doc111 (Aug 15, 2010)

I took a cutting from a white widow that was 7 weeks into flowering. It took it a while to root and once it did it took almost 2 months before it sprouted any new growth. I had all but given up on this thing. I grew it big enough to take some more cuttings and have been working with this pheno for over a year now. I don't keep mother plants since I don't really have the space so I take clones right before I throw the plants into the bud room. I've been doing this for years now with no loss of potency or vigor. I don't know why people say that you shouldn't take clones from clones. My white widow is as potent as ever and is great smoke! I actually have a few nugs left from the original plant from seed. I think it's gotten better!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 16, 2010)

had a plant that was a measly 1 foot plant and re-vegg into a monster. took dozens of cutting from it and they were fine, hope this helps


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 17, 2010)

If the genetics are good they do not change no matter how many times you re-vegg. Clones are identical copies of the plant they came from, revegging does not change the genetics, therefore the coles from a revegged plant are just as viable as the original plant from seed.

Plant genetics don't change, if the genes are good the the clones just copy those genes.

Lot's of mis-information available in the forum, check out the breeders section for a better understanding of plant genetics.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 17, 2010)

The nice thing about using a re-vegged plant is for one thing you know the entire history of the plant. So you know if you if it is a good producer. The second advantage is that the very nature of re-vegging, where you chop the hell out of the plant and just leave a few budding sites on the bottom branches, encourages lots of shoots going straight up. The first leaves of the new re-veg shoots are ugly as hell, just kind of rolling out of a former seed pod. I did this with a White Widow, only instead of clones, I pollinated it after re-vegging and putting back on the 12 hour cycle. The seeds were great. Just be aware that it takes weeks for the plant to bounce back and start growing again. I thought mine was dead multiple times. When it was finally matured the second time, there were probably 12 shoots pointing straight up, most of these six inches or longer. Perfect for clones.

If you really like a particular plant, and you have the time and space to veg it, I say go for it. It takes so long for the plant to bounce back, so by that time your bud is cured and smoke-able. So you really do know the entire history.


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 17, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> The nice thing about using a re-vegged plant is for one thing you know the entire history of the plant. So you know if you if it is a good producer. The second advantage is that the very nature of re-vegging, where you chop the hell out of the plant and just leave a few budding sites on the bottom branches, encourages lots of shoots going straight up. The first leaves of the new re-veg shoots are ugly as hell, just kind of rolling out of a former seed pod. I did this with a White Widow, only instead of clones, I pollinated it after re-vegging and putting back on the 12 hour cycle. The seeds were great. Just be aware that it takes weeks for the plant to bounce back and start growing again. I thought mine was dead multiple times. When it was finally matured the second time, there were probably 12 shoots pointing straight up, most of these six inches or longer. Perfect for clones.
> 
> If you really like a particular plant, and you have the time and space to veg it, I say go for it. It takes so long for the plant to bounce back, so by that time your bud is cured and smoke-able. So you really do know the entire history.



Well said "Mike with all the numbers", lol.

Ya gotta love the genes to want to clone.


----------



## growone (Aug 18, 2010)

i've taken a nl#5 through 3 cycles of flower/reveg and clone, looking just as good in this last flower as it did in the 1st
you do see some talk of the reveg/clone cycle going bad, some experienced growers say this is more likely from disease or pests than genetics


----------



## twistedwords (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually the clone will get a genetic defect from a regenerated plant. The plan will grow some wild shoots and will end real bushy. There are posts in here that will show yuo what they will look like.


----------



## doc111 (Aug 20, 2010)

twistedwords said:


> Actually the clone will get a genetic defect from a regenerated plant. The plan will grow some wild shoots and will end real bushy. There are posts in here that will show yuo what they will look like.


How do you know that's a genetic defect?


----------



## canefan (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know where all this info comes from about genetic defects. I regularly, take clones from flowering plants and also from the new growth of the revegging plants. Taking clones from plants going through their reveg state offer cuttings that root well, granted they tend to take a little longer as a general rule but they are exact copies of their mother. Yes, they put out lots of unusual looking leaves while they are reverting to vegging again but the end product is a copy of their mother or father. The only thing to remember is that they are the same genetic age as their parents.
Personally, I rarely keep a mother plant, I prefer to just take cuttings from the new clones when they are big enough usually two weeks before I am ready to put the plant into her flower cycle. All these methods work that have been talked about in this thread, so I would say just use the method that you are happiest with and that works for you the best, you are not going to change the genetic makeup of the plant. Happy Growing


----------



## spl1 (Sep 5, 2010)

twistedwords said:


> Actually the clone will get a genetic defect from a regenerated plant. The plan will grow some wild shoots and will end real bushy. There are posts in here that will show yuo what they will look like.


 This is a very funny post, I know people that have re-vegged plants for over 5 years now with no side effects at all.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Sep 6, 2010)

most peoples issues with taking retarded clones from a revegging plant is that they dont wait long enough. wait to take clones from her after all of the node stems have 2 5 leaf clusters on it. if you clone before that you are screwed. 

there is nothing wrong with revegging. there are people that have the same mother plant out there that is 20 years old. 

after a year you should take it out of the pot and trim the roots down tho, she will get rootbound.


----------

